# 2014 US Golden National Conformation



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Good for you on showing your Lucy, I really am looking forward to meeting you all in person  Hopefully some others will chime in here, I think a lot of people will be going. I'm hoping to see a little of everything that week.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

That is great! Glad your coming and hope to meet you. I am showing my girl in Gun Dog Sweeps (if her toe heals). She tore her whole toe nail a week ago in the dove field. 

I am also showing my puppy In sweeps and regular class. I am showing a pup from my 1st litter, Parker, in Novice Dogs. He will be in agility and obedience, so I will get to watch him there too! I am also showing a friend's dog in Am. Bred.

I am very excited! Are you driving??


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I wish the show wasn't quite so spread out. I'm attending the field trials and am planning on volunteering. Then off to conformation in Asheville. I'll be flying into Atlanta, then driving from there. Lots of driving!

Puppy sweeps will be a lot of fun! Looks like we'll be in the JH ring together! I was hoping I might know somebody else.

Kristy,
Are you in the hunt test or WC in Bristol? Hope you're planning on coming to Asheville too.

It's going to be a wonderful show. Anyone up for meeting at the Gala or the Halloween party in Asheville?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I have Bally in AOH (dogs) and Slater is in Hunting Retriever and MH gun dog sweeps. I've also been conned into showing on Team obedience -- UGG


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Anney,
Are you doing any MH runs in Bristol or Qual in Cheraw? Group obedience sounds difficult. I have a hard enough time keeping myself organized in obedience, let alone doing it with a group.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Okay NO laughing!!
Brooke is entered in Open B, Utility B, Gun Dog Sweeps, Team obedience and likely JH (was hoping SH but not really ready).
Oriana is entered in Open B, Utility B, Hoping Team obedience (with Anney and Slater) and likely JH for the same reason as Brooke. 

Plus my daughter will be there with her boy I think WC, Team Obedience (on team with Brooke), I think Rally and maybe another obedience class. She unfortunately did not get into agility their first love. :bawling:

I will also be working at the CCA and both my girls and Julie's boy Jersey are in the Parade of Title Holders. We plan to have a ball that week. 
And as that was not enough I am also entered with both girls in open and utility in a trial about 20 minutes from the Ag Center the day of the WC.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Hank,
Who is showing Brooke? I'm showing Lucy myself.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You guys must keep us all at home entertained and awed with pictures and videos, please!!!!!  

I'm planning on going next year, but wish I were going down there with all you guys this year too!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Stacey -- yes Slater got in Master at the hunt test. He is no qual dog, although if you remember he ran test dog for the land blind last year and did a super job  I have to set up my booth when the FT is starting, this year.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I will be showing her.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Best of luck to you all! I would love to go, just to watch it all but doubt that will happen this year.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

You guys are going to have a blast.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Awesome Hank! See you in the ring!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

1 week until the national starts!!!!! I know I am excited!! Although sad I will not be there for the hunt tests!! Good Luck to everyone and I hope we all kick some booty!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Judging program is up! Good luck to everyone! Have a wonderful time!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

do you have a link to the judging program?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

http://l.facebook.com/l/7AQHCISMo/www.foytrentdogshows.com/forms/JPs/JP_2014_Golden_vA.pdf


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you, I've been checking and checking as I try to get myself together! Can't believe I'll be there a week from today


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Kristy are you bringing any dogs? Which events are you planning on attending?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Taking a quick look at the judging program, it looked to me that of 8 breed judges 3 were from outside the US (from Canada, England & Mexico). Is this pretty typical and what's the thinking with having foreign judges . . . impartiality??


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Good question. I'm not sure what process they use for picking judges.


----------

